# Buttermilk battered Fried Wild Turkey nuggets



## indaswamp (Feb 26, 2020)

Had to make a little room in the freezers after our big deer and wild hog processing day so pulled out the turkey breasts from last season to cook this week. Had 5 Turkey breasts. I cut the large end off and set aside for cured smoked honey glazed turkey. Those are in the cure right now. The tenderloins and the thin triangle flat we cut into nuggets and fried for supper tonight.








The plate...

Cajun pasta with butter and Tony's, Caesar Salad, Fried turkey nuggets and homemade Steen's and creole mustard dipping sauce.






So good....

I'll post the smoked turkey breast when they hit the smokehouse in about 7 days.....


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Feb 26, 2020)

Looks mighty fine. Just egg and flour for the coating or something special?


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 26, 2020)

Egg Wash:
3 cups buttermilk
3 eggs
1 TBSP. Crystals Louisiana Hot Sauce

Flour mix:
4 cups plain flour
3/4 cup corn starch
3 TBSPS. Cajun Seasoning

into the egg wash to soak for about an hour, then flour in a batter bowl, place on a paper plate to sit for about 4-5 minutes. then fry @ 350* for 3 minutes.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2020)

WOW! You really got it going on down there, nice piece of work, Like! RAY


----------



## xray (Feb 27, 2020)

Man, inda it looks really good and such a simple dish! I would love a plate of that.

Good idea with the turkey nuggets, if I ever get an air fryer, I’ll be sure to make those.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2020)

That is one fine looking meal right there my friend!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 27, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> WOW! You really got it going on down there, nice piece of work, Like! RAY



Thanks Ray!


xray said:


> Man, inda it looks really good and such a simple dish! I would love a plate of that.
> 
> Good idea with the turkey nuggets, if I ever get an air fryer, I’ll be sure to make those.


Thanks xray!


SmokinAl said:


> That is one fine looking meal right there my friend!
> Al


Thanks Al!


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 27, 2020)

sure does look good, never had Cajun spaghetti, may have to try that.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 27, 2020)

Dang man that looks so damn good. I could kill a plate of that! Don't have any wild turkey but have a few breasts in the freezer might have to try that out. I am going to have to look up that creole mustard dipping sauce!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 27, 2020)

Awesome plate of goodies there. Sure could settle in to that plate.

Warren


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 27, 2020)

That is a plate of pure down home goodness.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 27, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Dang man that looks so damn good. I could kill a plate of that! Don't have any wild turkey but have a few breasts in the freezer might have to try that out. I am going to have to look up that creole mustard dipping sauce!


It's an easy sauce to make... just adjust the amounts of steens and creole mustard to your liking. Some like it sweet with more syrup, some like it tangy with more mustard.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 27, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> sure does look good, never had Cajun spaghetti, may have to try that.





SmokinVOLfan said:


> Dang man that looks so damn good. I could kill a plate of that! Don't have any wild turkey but have a few breasts in the freezer might have to try that out. I am going to have to look up that creole mustard dipping sauce!





HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome plate of goodies there. Sure could settle in to that plate.
> 
> Warren





SecondHandSmoker said:


> That is a plate of pure down home goodness.


Thanks guys!


----------

